
Slack shows it’s worried about Microsoft Teams with a full-page newspaper ad - overcast
http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/2/13497766/slack-microsoft-teams-new-york-times-ad
======
overcast
Is this the worst ad in the history of advertising? HUGE publicity for
Microsoft, with a schoolboy level of condescending, passive aggressive
nonsense. Not sure what they were thinking with this one, especially with an
opening line doing nothing but praising their competitor.

~~~
gigatexal
Yeah they could have saved the cash on the ad and not said anything. Nothing
says like your competitor isn't even in the same league than ignoring said
competitor. Slack, though, will probably benefit from the fact that teams is a
Microsoft product and non-MS shops aren't likely to being MS products into
their stack but in companies with an MS stack like the one I work for I could
see this being adopted.

------
mgkimsal
Slack seem to act like MS doesn't know anything about this market - they
bought Yammer several years back. I think they know something about
chat/groups/teams.

